# Hi There!



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

My name is Stephanie, I'm a New Zealander living in the UK and single for Valentines day *tear*. I don't really know how people introduce themselves on here but I'll give it a shot.

I'm 20, and my birthday is in October, but I'm not celebrating it until January because I want to have a party with my friends back home in Summer, and have a prom themed party because my highschool ones sucked for me, and i want to get to my goal weight by then and blow everyone away. I was originally going to get a dress similar to the one Taylor Swift wore as the bad girl in "You Belong with Me" but I think its too expensive so I'm going to look at something else.

I have tested as an ENFP and I fit this sterotype very well but I have anxiety issues and am really shy when I first meet people, but I don't let it show.

My cat and my dog have been put down within the last two years and I still haven't gotten over it, I really want a kitten or puppy to keep me company and to take photos of.

I am the youngest child out of three, but not as spoiled as I would like ;-)

I have been to quite a few places now, but haven't seen much of them. For example we went to France for three days but spent two of those in Disneyland. I've also been to Australia, Spain, Scotland, Ireland, Rarotonga and Vanuatu, as well as where I come from and where I live now.

I have a blog but I don't like writing in it much because I don't get alot of feedback and I am an attention whore.

I don't like confrontation but if someone is bothering me, I want to get things sorted out straight away, and sometimes confronting them is the only thing left to do.

A few weeks ago my laptop wasn't starting up and I accidentily wiped two years worth of files off, including photos I had taken and not backed up, all my music files (paid over 150 pounds for them!) and word documents. I am not a happy girl!

I usually feel confident about myself until I see what other people my age have accomplished. I was very talented at drawing when I was eleven but gave it up when I got competition at a new school. The girls weren't better than me, but they had fresher ideas and I kind of chickened out. Thats happened in more than one area of my life. Theres nothing like knowing you are the best at something, then having it taken away from you. Its good while it lasts though.

Theres more about me here: http://personalitycafe.com/enfp-forum-inspirers/13719-enfp-25-things-challenge.html

Here is a picture of me:


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings chickydoda and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum chickydoda. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

Lol an automated response. Interesting...


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------

